

Kernel panic in latest OS X in 10 lines of C - tyilo
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/de6b81c556b5dc7cdc8b

======
devcamcar
THATS'S CLEARLY 23 LINES

------
nsnick
Can someone explain how this is causing a kernel panic?

------
hobarrera
Not a single line of comment, nor any explanation on why this panics.

~~~
nanofortnight
This is probably silly of me, but if you had an understanding of the mach
subsystem this is pretty straightforward to understand, no comments necessary.

------
gnu8
What's the significance? Do we need to panic?

------
therein
Does this actually work? Can anyone confirm?

~~~
chicknbig0
Instapanic on 10.10.2 (build 14C109, xnu-2782.10.72~2), _without root_. See
also (works on iOS and OS X (if you change the target in Xcode)):
[https://github.com/jdmoreira/KernelPanic-10LOC](https://github.com/jdmoreira/KernelPanic-10LOC)

Update: here's the panic report:

[https://gist.github.com/bd096ba0194df8a579d8](https://gist.github.com/bd096ba0194df8a579d8)

Update 2: here's where the panic occurred

vm_map_store_entry_unlink_rb

[https://opensource.apple.com/source/xnu/xnu-2782.1.97/osfmk/...](https://opensource.apple.com/source/xnu/xnu-2782.1.97/osfmk/vm/vm_map_store_rb.c)

Update 3: other panic reports
[http://pastebin.com/w3pTx3bh](http://pastebin.com/w3pTx3bh)
[https://twitter.com/dcbz32/status/534452119819276288](https://twitter.com/dcbz32/status/534452119819276288)

